# Martinelli's bottles



## Conquistadude (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a bunch of Martinelli's bottles laying around. So I was planning to use them. But I was wondering if anyone else has used them. I noticed that the opening in the neck seems to be a bit smaller than normal wine bottles. I have yet to buy corks, let alone cork a bottle (other than to reseal the one I am drinking) And I am not sure if the smaller opening is a problem.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2008)

Did corks come out of these bottles? Are they champagne bottles? What are you comparing the neck to?

Their web-site does not have great pics of the bottles, but they look standard to me.

Steve


----------



## Conquistadude (Dec 10, 2008)

I am using a normal everyday wine bottle as my guide. And no, the Martinelli's bottles did not come with a cork. They have a pop top, and a storage cap. I measured the opening. The Wine is just a hair under 2cm. where the Martinelli's is 1.7cm. I have a lot of them. The GF loves their apple cider. Do shops sale different size corks. Or do normal corks have enough give.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

For #9 corks you should just be able to fit a dime in the hole, any smaller and you need #8's


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 10, 2008)

Wade E said:


> For #9 corks you should just be able to fit a dime in the hole, any smaller and you need #8's



Thanks, Wade. That's the easiest test I've read to date. I'm going to have to remember that.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2008)

Wade:

How do you measure Mateus bottles?

Conquistadude:

What kind of corker do you have?


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

cpfan said:


> Wade:
> 
> How do you measure Mateus bottles?
> 
> ...


----------



## cpfan (Dec 10, 2008)

Mateus bottles take a #5 or #6 corks (can't remember which).

Back in #2 I asked if they are champagne bottles. Should have said sparkling wine. I think you can get a #9 in a sparkling wine bottle with a floor corker. Maybe not with a hand corker.

Steve


----------



## Conquistadude (Dec 10, 2008)

cpfan said:


> Conquistadude:
> 
> What kind of corker do you have?




Not sure.I need to see it. It's a friend of mine. I will try to ask him. 

Wade. thanks for the tip.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 17, 2015)

I've got a capper from my beer-making gear. Any problem with using an oxygen absorbing cap when bottling a sparkling pear cider in a Martinelli bottle? Anybody tried capping their wine in one?


----------

